# Injen Cold Air Intake



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Has anybody put an Injen cold air intake for there SE-R. I was looking at Hotshot CAI & Injen. 
Somebody has to have put one on there car(s).

Slammed 200 SE-R


Bagged 200 SE-R


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw it on a 1.6ltr down in Portland, Or.

Looks like it fit fine.


I have the Injen WAI, and I really like it.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

I have the Injen WAI as well. It sounds "loud and chirpy" and it drowns out my exhaust sound. Any way to make this thing quieter???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all WAIs sound like that. even my Jim Wolf. you can get rid of the sound by turning the idle adjustment screw. I got rid of the sound completely. Unfortunately, I had to go back to that terrible sound because I dropped the idle so low, my car would die coming to stops.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

That's great. 

But I'm looking for somebody with an 95-97 SE-R (SR20) that has this CAI or the Hot SHot CAI on there car.
I want to see how this CAI fits.?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look in the SR20 forum


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

doesnt injen make a cai for the 1.6s anyways?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes they do.. but it not 1 piece. you gotta buy the WAI 1st and then buy the extension seperate.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

They make the Race Design CAI now for 1.6 & 2.0


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *They make the Race Design CAI now for 1.6 & 2.0 *


Thats very nice of Injen to do that. How much does that cost?
And if I buy the extension, can I still use the heat shield, better yet, will the heat shield still do its job once the filter is moved down there?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The Injen CAI is like $275.00 it a whole intake with a new filter. Go's in the front bumper


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

www.injen.com

Part # RD1964


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey overlooked.. that model is for the SE-R only.. for the 1.6 L u need an WAI and an extension from Injen


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

it says senta/200sx 1.6L so its not the SE-R


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

200sxse97 said:


> *it says senta/200sx 1.6L so its not the SE-R *


that's for the WAI, we're talkin about the CAI.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn you guys got me all happy thinking Injen made a race division CAI for the 1.6L. I think if a lot of people hit them up, they might make them. Who knows??


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

sorry to mis lead you!!!!


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

dayum 275 for the cai from injen for the 2.0........where yall find that at i found it for 185....i'll be damned i pay close to $300 for that lemme find the other link and i will post it.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

185 is for the short aim air intake. This is the Race Design cold air intake.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

nah iam tlakin bout the injen cold air intake for 185....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Let me know where b/c I'm getting at W/D from my work. For around 200


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

w\d. what is that


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Wholesale or Distributor pricing


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok sorry guy for the mistake yes you were right it wasnt the cai it was the regular one....but if you can get it for $200 is there n e way you can hook me up??? the cheapest i found was 220


casey


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

$220 not a bad price you should just order it from there.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*injen*

i just placed a order for a injen cai fo my 99 se....
i paid 240.00 and shipping was free....
i should have it in a couple of days...i will install right away and let you guys know...


btw... someone said it installed in the front bumper..please let me know where you got that info and where there any pics?


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

damnit now i cant find the place where i had it for 220 sum bitch......


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

i am considering making my own, anyone have any advice for me about that?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

its importpartsplus.com 212.00.. thats HotShot.. better than injen


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i got my injen cai today and installed it....just got to do a little touch up on the hole i drilled....
other than that the damn thing is loud over 5k but what power and pull the car has now...
the sound is nice and deep.... took about three hrs to install....
but well worth it....

also does anyone know it i should remove the plastic sield under the driver fog... it does'nt look like its getting to much air in the space where the filter is!!!!


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

question....does injen have a cai bypass vavle or do i have to order one from aem???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you gotta order from AEM


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

isnt it beautiful.. seeing a sentra grow from start stock, to moded!. i think we should all make scrap boooks of the cars. from begining to finish!. that would be cool.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *its importpartsplus.com 212.00.. thats HotShot.. better than injen *


not dyno proven...

I think the finish on the Injen intake is much better than the Hotshot one.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the dyno chats on the injen box show more gains....
i will take a pic of the chart and post it....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

just what i have heard...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, the Injen has higher gains than the Hotshot, cool...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Where did you get it from?????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *Where did you get it from????? *


I got my Injen WAI from overboost.com

I plan on getting the CAI extension really soon.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i got mine from www.ptuning.com


240.00 shipped the model i have fits 

98-99 se
95-97 se-r

race division cai...
the instructions sucked but the job got done...
!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here is the dyno chart for the injen cai
98-99 sentra se
95-97 200sx se-r
this is a nice power gain!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

INJEN has better gains then HOT SHOT?

is that true? if that is the case then forget HS CAI.. damn getting INJEN.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it looks like it does


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *INJEN has better gains then HOT SHOT?
> 
> is that true? if that is the case then forget HS CAI.. damn getting INJEN. *


unfortunately, Ingen only makes WAIs for the GA16. Ingen's CAI currently is only available in SR20DE.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no injen makes CAI but not one piece.. you need 2 buy the WAI and get an extension


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

yo selrider.....where did you get the cai for a 95-97 200sx at??? cause all i see if the regular intake...???


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

whats with all them displaying 95 to 97 200SX's on the websites...dont they know they made a 98 also!? but im plannin on getting HS CAI now you guys are gettin me all confused! injen vs. HS only a week left till i can order it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they might make it for the 1998.. but if you want CAI you must buy the WAI and buy an extension.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nss200sx said:


> *yo selrider.....where did you get the cai for a 95-97 200sx at??? cause all i see if the regular intake...??? *




its only for 95-97 200sx se-r.....is that what you have????


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

yea thats what i have but i thought you said that it was the cai...cause thats not it...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nss200sx said:


> *yea thats what i have but i thought you said that it was the cai...cause thats not it... *




i bought it from ptuning.com
my instructions said 200sx ser and sentra se....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Alright I finally got my CAI installed it took about an hour. Hardest part was cutting hole for the piping to go thru. I noticed alittle more power at 5000 to 7000 rpms. (Remember I have 19's on right know) I will take the car to the track next week I will update then.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For all of you GA owners,

get the Injen WAI, I have it on my 99 and it fits like a glove. I don't know why they only list 95-97, but it works fine on my 99. hen order the extension for the SR20DE, it will fit. I've seen it on a GA16DE down in Portland, Oregon.
It has a very nice finish, and the MAF adapter is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Does it yield better performance than hotshot? I think that's the question on everybody's mind with the Injen and Place Racing CAIs.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

does anyone have dyno results from a hot shot cai????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think all 3 are so close, it shouldn't really considered other than price and preference. IMO


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Does your expert opinion really matter? hah.. just kidding.. No really though, if that's true I might just go with Place Racing.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *does anyone have dyno results from a hot shot cai???? *


www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?S=e5dfb7c7354d9c15f7fbaf132a0401aa#Air Intakes

"Perhaps the most potent air intake is the CAI by Hotshot. I have tested this combo and found up to a 5 hp gain at 4500 rpm with 3 more peak hp. I was involved in testing the Hotshot prototype and its unique 3"-2.5" stepped diameter was the result of that testing. This gave the most power over the broadest power range. This part is one of my bang for the buck recommendations. " -sentra.net


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen many complaints about Hotshots finish and customer service. 
The finish on every Injen product I've ever seen is top quality.
I've never really dealt with their customer service, seeing that the product was so good. 

I'm sure the performance is very similar between the two.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well my injen cai kicks ass.... i noticed the big diffrence between 4500-7000 rpms...it sounds really good to...nice deep sound and the finish is top of the line.....imo


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

is this like a battle? HS or Injen? someone needs to come on this thread and talk about their hotshot finish and results from their installation...i thought everyone said hotshot was the best as of now.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Hot Shots maybe good but I bought the Injen and it fit perfect & the car feels more responsive with the CAI. I work at a shop in Florida and I install Toucan, Areospeed, & other brands and I think they are all garbage. The Injen CAI was designed perfect for my 97 200 SE-R


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen posts where people bitched about the finish on the Hotshot intake. Mainly the welds and such. I would also like to compare the MAF adapters. Injen's is badass.

I know that Hotshot makes good products, but now that others do as well, I'm happy. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i just bought hotshot and its on the way so because i heard it was top of the line so i wanted to make sure it was a good purchase and now people are talkin about injen.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

It seems like everybody gives one-sided opinions and they all contradict. One guy has an Injen that fits just right and another guy uses Hotshot because they heard it was the best but I have yet to see somebody that's physically compared all three (including Place Racing) to see which one is actually better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

i would like to see all three compared cause at the moment im tryng to decide which one to buy, god i love this forum


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh this forum is sick, i agree but if its said that hotshot is like aem on a nissan then...kick ass. im glad i ordered it...im sure hotshot wont let me down.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

where does the hot shot get placed....? in the wheel well????


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hotshot gets placed in the fender well because a dude that posted a reply said that he put his there after his whole installation that took like a couple hours no problem...the only hard work he said was he drilled a 2 1/2 inch hole which was the fender well. i just forgot where his reply was


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*quote by mlinarz*

"I installed a HS CAI on a 96 200sx 1.6L last December. Was pretty quick, but had to cut a 2.5 inch hole in fender well next to battery. 
Performance was good, sound was awsome. I highly recommend. I think I purchased it directly from HS for around 2 bills."

heres the quote, i decided to find it instead so theres no confusion


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i had to drill a 3" one.. and yeah it was pretty tough if you don't have the right tools.... i used a drill and drilled little holes in a circle and then bent the shit out of it....(thank God injen gave me that rubber pc that goes around the 3" hole)what a mess.....


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

So what does this all mean, grasshopper?!

Hotshot > (Injen + Place Racing)
Injen > Hotshot > Place Racing
Place Racing < Hotshot > Injen
(Hotshot + Place Racing) > Injen
(Hotshot = Place Racing) < Injen
UnderDog > (Hotshot + Injen + Place Racing)

FINAL VERDICT??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!???!?!?!!!

(hint: correct answer is the last one)


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i dont know about anyone else but....what???


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hotshot > (Injen + Place Racing)
Hotshot is better than injen and place racing **

Injen > Hotshot > Place Racing
Injen is lower than hotshot, and hotshot it lower than place racing**

Place Racing < Hotshot > Injen
Place racing is lower than hotshot, and hotshot is greater than injen ** <<TRUE STATEMENT

(Hotshot + Place Racing) > Injen
both hotshot and place racing are better than injen**

(Hotshot = Place Racing) < Injen
hotshot IS place racing, and is lower than injen.

UnderDog > (Hotshot + Injen + Place Racing)
Underdog is a idiot, for making some lame post, and he sucks more air than hotshot, injen, and place racing all combined.

j/k underdog


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *i dont know about anyone else but....what??? *



I think he is saying place racing is the best iho


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Sucks more hot air than all three combined. That's good. I left myself wide open for that one.

But really, I think that was just a cry for help because I'm getting close to crunch time in buying my CAI and every time I make a decision on a company I hear something bad about them and it makes me change my mind. I just wish someone would compare all three side by side so we can make an educated purchase.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i will c if i can get the dyno chart for you for a ga16


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

That's the spirit!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just think it is cool that there are now options. When I started building my Sentra there was one CAI. Most people had the Stillen/JWT pop charger, which is a very good WAI, but does not replace the pipe from the TB to the MAF. 
The first WAI I bought was from Weapon R. The build quality was pretty good, but the fit was really bad. They sell the same intake for the GA from 91-99, and we all know the engine bay is very different for the B13 to the B14. The filter was cramed into the side of the inside of the fender on my B14. I sold the pipe to a guy with a B13 (on the board) and he really likes it. He say's the fit is great. So, it shows that these companies sell this stuff without test fitting it first.
I have the Injen WAI, and I love it. I plan on getting the cold air extension very soon. Injen is building intakes for most of the Nissans. I know they have one for the new Alty 3.5 ltr., the Spec V, the 4th gen Max, as well as the B14's. It's cool that they are giving us a bit of love.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't get some of these companies sometimes. How can you get the money together to run a performance part company, be able to stay in business, yet still be stupid enough not to test fit your product on the car you make it for so you know it will fit when you sell it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

before i bought my injen i wanted a hotshot cai really bad...but couldn't het in touch with anyone over at hs so thats why i bought the injen and i think i made a good choice .... what happend it i would of bought a hs and needed customer service?
they still have not got back to me on any of my questions!!!!


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

That's why I might look at Place Racing too. They seem like a halfway decent company as far as customer service is concerned.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah they picked up the phone on the first ring when i called......
the only thing was that i beleive that the hs have a little bit more power and thats what i wanted... they all cost in the same price range with a diffrence of maybe 20-40 dollars...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i got in touch with hotshot the first time i called them too so i dont really know whats goin on, right now 1.6L CAI is out of stock but they do have a shipment coming in the next week. i have mine ordered so they said 2 weeks. the boards said that hs would give me great sound and good power so i decided with the HS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why dont u guyz come through me for HOT SHOT CAI .. i might be able to get them cheaper for you than hot shot themselves.

lemme know ok


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

liuspeed you should start a thread in classified where people can post when they need any kinda of parts... that might help...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

too late...i didnt here anything on a group buy so i already went ahead and put in my order...sorry luispeed


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*group buy*

i would be in for a HS CAI group buy if someone could organize it


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

either talk to luispeed about getting it cheaper because i havent found any sites other than cyberauto.com for 200.00 and get this....the person on the phone that i talked to at cyberauto.com said their own company wasnt reliable. and i checked the other forum... "hard_charger" seems to be setting up a group buy in the works or atleast thats whats posted on his info. luispeed might be easiest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

hey blue200sx im running stock and i go to the san jose area all the time maybe we can get some mods on our cars and have a friendly race, or not just woundering


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

that would be a nice possibility...on fridays and saturday i go to the runs (but dont race) and watch imports and domestics go at it. pretty nice but i forgot what the street names are...PM me when you come out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i would love to go but ur SO FAR AWAY !


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

lets settle the intake war>>> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4041


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes this does turn out to be an intake war


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

SEE WHAT I STARTED


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well hotshot maybe a week ago got by far the best results and is quote "the bang for the buck" but now injen thinks its coming along into the mix and showing off its skills. im still goin with hotshot but i have no experience with injen so i wont bad mouth it at all...everyones got their own opinion. as of now it seems hotshot is easier to get ahold of one CAI package then injen is where you have to purchase them separatly i see this as kill two bird with one stone for hotshot.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Injen!










by the way, that is not my engine bay. Mine is 8757657978 X cleaner.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice lookin intake.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes Injen works GOOD!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

It looks nice
(the intake that is)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*here is mine........l*


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

sound good?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sounds really good.....i was happy with my choice....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what did you have on before the injen?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Does the CAI entension fit the GA16? I notice that's an SR20.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nothing i was stock


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Does the CAI entension fit the GA16? I notice that's an SR20. *



i have not seen one but maybe someone else knows.... i heard someone say that the extension on the sr20 fits the ga16....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey selrider...what was your first reaction when you fired it up?? i think this thread is getting legendary


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Does the CAI entension fit the GA16? I notice that's an SR20. *


I think I heard them say to get the Ga16 WAI system (2.5" tube from the TB to the MAF and filter) then get the SR20 Extention (3.0" tube from the MAF down)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *hey selrider...what was your first reaction when you fired it up?? i think this thread is getting legendary *



i really didn't know what to think...it is my first cai....

i started the car up and the sound was normal i drove it up the block and there was a little noise....then i turned the corner and nailed it...bang once i hit about 4000 rpms this loud ass deep sound came out.... the sound is louder than the exhaust but its not really that bad.....the car definatly pulls allot harder


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAHA, gotta love the sound!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes, thats what i like to hear, anyone like to share their first hotshot cai joyride after the installation?????


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Just a note for those who didnt know...


The intake isnt louder than exaust, it just sounds that way, because the intake is only about 2 feet away from you, adn directly infront of the driver.

If you were outside and listening to your car at 4k RPMS, you would notice your exaust would be louder 

(if you have an aftermarket exaust, if you have stock then the deepness of the intake would drownd its sound.)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I cant wait to get my HS CAI.....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

ME 2!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

its hard to really know whats better for your car unless you have used both intakes....to me the dyno chart for the sr20 from hs is less than that of injen,,,, i don't know about the Ga16


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Does the CAI entension fit the GA16? I notice that's an SR20. *


I saw it on a GA16/200SX in Oregon.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i saw one on a ga as well.. i guess it does fit!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

*where can i find one*

Where can i find a good price on an ingen cai for a 98 sentra gxe? I guess i hae to buy wai first then get the extension?? whats teh eal with this?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you gotta buy WAI and then Buy the extension. Cost you a grip of money but i say go with HS.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *you gotta buy WAI and then Buy the extension. Cost you a grip of money but i say go with HS. *


And just hope you never have to call them for customer service support  LOL J/K!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out this thread there is a member in there with the injen cai for the ga engine..!!!!!
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=692


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well it could be the extension for the SR20. As both the GA16 and the SR20 are 3" after the MAF.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah thats what i was thinking it looks just like the one i have on my car!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

i found a link on how to build your own Cai. Its for an Honduh , but its pretty much the same, but different. If you have the mechanical know-how, you should be able to make one for your model.



http://www.teamdelsol.com/howto/coldair/diycoldair.htm


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Has anyone tried this on a Nissan? I read it and seems pretty easy...even for someone with a Honduh.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I havnt tried this as of now. Im still researching on what size of tubeing i should use. 2.5 I believe. But i will find out, and get it probbly next week end. Cause im going to Six flags Magic Mountian this week-end......weeeeeeeee


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK guys check this out. I found this reading up on the intakes.

Originally posted by Syndicate-bro:


With about 65$ you can make one that is just as good as some of the ones selling. All you need is a 3" 90 deg. manderal bent U pipe. Some 2* 3" inch rubber sleaves and 4*hose clamps. 1*3/4" rubber plug opening. and a saw and a drill. You take and slide the battery tword the engine as far as you can twords the engine in the tray. Cut the U bend in half at the center of the raidiuse connect it to the mass air opening with the rubber sleave and mark where you want the hole to drop down the rest of the extension and filter. It should be right arround the back Right hand side of the batterey. There is already the stock airbox hole that is there that is small. you can either cutt a hole out or bend the edges down to open it up. Take the bumper of and measure the length and cutt the rest of the U pipe to length. Tesfit everthin and measure twice. Now for the o2 sensor u will need to find a spot on the bottom of the 3" extension that is close to the sensor (should be right at the start of the bend before the pipeing drops into the fender. Dill your hole 1/2" put the plug in and slide the sensor into place. Clamp everything down and you are ready to go... I actully had mine painted to match the car and through a NISMO sticker on it to dress it up..


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Finally got a picture


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

damn that looks exactly like my hotshot cai.....cept yours says injen......oh yea that thing is loud too....pulls strong...so i say go wit hotshot


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just curious, what is the Hotshot's MAF adapter made out of?


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

maf????ot good wit abbreviations....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mass Air Flow. on the SR20, it's that unpolished metal thing between the two ingin pipes and on the GA16, it's plastic.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

With the HotShot CAI for the GA16, its black metal.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

What does all this mean?

Has any of these CAI's been proven to work better than the rest of the crowd?

How much better is one than the other. And is is relevant to the price? I'm not paying $100 more for 1 more hp. Does anyone have any good answers?

Is the injen WAI better than all other WAi'S? 

I am in the market for an intake but I am waiting for some straight answers. I may go with a WAI because of my climate. But if I can get really GOOD gains I may go with a CAI with an AEM adapter. It all really depends on performance and price. Can anyone clear this up? I know 1997 GA16DE has good experience with this sort of thing, can you help?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

My buddy has one on his sr20...... Looks good and fit pretty damn well... I got the hot shot on my sr20.... To me they seem pretty close in performance.... I am not sure on the ones for the GA motor except I believe you have to buy the WAI and then the is a extension pipe to turn it into a CAI...... The other nice thing about the injen is the way it is set up if you want to run the WAI in the winter you can just take off the second pipe and put the filter right on it.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

For the GA, the HotShot Cold Air Intake has been proven to work better than the rest. check out sentra.net
Both Place Racing and Hotshot Cold Air Intakes run you about $200.

I have no experience with Injen intakes on a Nissan but Im sure they also give descent gains. Although it can be more expensive than HS and PR.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

If you have a WAI that is not injen can you still use the CAI extension?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

im sure you could.. why not... try it out.. im getting one sooner or later.. i got a WAI injen.. so i might as well go CAI.. just too much rain right now..


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

does someone have a pic of the hole they drilled into the fender, hs or ingen?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can take one tomorrow 
PM me you're e-mail addy and tomorrow I'll send it to you


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.geocities.com/yankeesfan728/mysentra.html

There should be a picture of the hole i made. Its kinda crappy looking cause i didnt want to buy a metal cutting blade for my sabre saw. I made the hole bigger with pliers and just bending the metal down until the hole was big enough. I am looking to put a ring of sheet metal around there to cover it up so it looks a little cleaner.


----------

